# Newmen Advanced SL 318.25 mit Barends



## Granny (6. April 2021)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne den Carbonlenker SL 318.25 kaufen, fahre allerdings Barends. Ich weiß, das wird eigentlich nicht empfohlen, aber wie hoch ist tatsächlich das Risiko, den Lenker zu beschädigen?

Ich nutze die Barends eigentlich nur, um eine andere Griffposition zu haben. Das auch fast ausschließlich im Sitzen, d.h. keine Wiegetrittattacken mit Belastung auf den Barends. Ich würde sie deshalb auch mit Montagepaste nur so fest wie unbedingt nötig anziehen, damit sie nicht verrutschen.

Das sollte doch klappen, oder? Gibt es ggf. Plugins, die man in die Lenkerenden schiebt, um es zu stabilisieren?

VG, Marc


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2021)

Granny schrieb:


> Das sollte doch klappen, oder? Gibt es ggf. *Plugins*, die man in die Lenkerenden schiebt, um es zu stabilisieren?


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es die gibt bzw. dass die hier irgendetwas tun.

Es gibt doch Griffe, wo die Barends schon integriert sind. Das wäre doch besser oder? Waren von SQLab oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Granny (7. April 2021)

Solche Plugins gibt es von Syntace: https://www.bike24.de/p1729.html


----------



## feedyourhead (7. April 2021)

Granny schrieb:


> Solche Plugins gibt es von Syntace: https://www.bike24.de/p1729.html


Ja, aber was willst du mit dem Syntace Plug im Newmen Lenker? 
(nicht pervers gemeint... ) 

Solche Plugs bringen nur was wenn der Durchmesser exakt dem Innendurchmesser des Lenkers entspricht. Und es wär schon ein Zufall wenn der Newmen auch 16,85mm hat. 

Bevor du dir einen Newmen Lenker und Syntace Plugs für 200 Euro kaufst, was im Endeffekt auch nicht freigegeben ist, teuer und schwer, frag doch mal bei Bike Ahead an. 

So habs ich gemacht. Die bauen dir für 229 Euro hier in Deutschland eine Sonderanfertigung.


----------

